# Orca geometry/sizing question



## cpuffe (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm looking at carbon framesets and the Orca is at the top of my list. I looked on the Orbea website and didn't find a ton of information so I wanted to ask here...

* Is this a classic geometry frameset, sloping top tube, or somewhere in between?

* My current ride is all aluminum, classic geometry, 58cm c-c (62cm c-t) seat tube, 585mm top tube and it fits great. It appears this would correlate to the 60cm Orca?

* Is this a suitable frame for a 6' 2" 200+ lb rider?

Thanks!


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

It should fit you very well. I'm 6'3" and I think it fits great with a 110mm stem.

My old Cannondale (63cm) had a 60cm top tube and I went to the 60cm Orca that has a 59cm top tube. The geometry is somewhere in between. The top tube has a slight slope, but not like most of the compact frames.

I posted a review a few threads down that'll give you a better idea.


----------

